# Powershot Vs IXUS in Canon.



## bobgalee (Jan 2, 2011)

Whats the difference between the two series Powershot and IXUS in Canon.

Which to prefer. I am a total novice in photography.camera is used for taking photos in family
functions and occasional family tours.

I am inclined towards purchasing Digital IXUS 130 model from Canon.

Whether this model is worth purchasing.

My budget is 15k. Kindly advise.

Thanks.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

buy IXUS series only..  they have ultra zoom and plenty of feature which are easy to use also..


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 2, 2011)

IMO: 
IXUS series is compact & stylish (and costly)
Powershot series is bulky and powerfull (less costly for similar technical specifications).


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

powershot is also costly.. bt PowerShot SX130 IS can be well suited acc. to OP's budget..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2011)

Dont worry about all these jargons...Canon SX130IS is very good and loaded with features..
its bit bulky and not pocketable...also not much stylish..


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 2, 2011)

edited the earlier post, pocketable/ non pocketable is nice difference  
for 15k budget - IXUS will more suit you, it will fit in jeans pocket easily. good for family photos and ocassional family tours. 
powershot cameras are not at all pocketable. good if photography is your hobby in that budget.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 2, 2011)

Agree with this.. Have Powershot & its damn bulky.

Go with IXUS. I didnt find any diff b/w photos taken with both series.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

powershot is much better.. 12x zoom , nice battery backup, if battery is less,, can click pics using normal AA cells too(no doubt no of shots wud be less).. 
and if has budget buy a camera which is which is actually worth purchasing and oderwise after 1-2 yr may be he have to buy new camera..


----------

